# Got Rear Ended Monday & Outboard Trashed! Couple ?s



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am worried that I won't like how the claim gets settled. Anyway, I am prepared to be dissappointed.

If I get a used ob I know the old Johnsons and Evinrude are built like a tank and run well! I may go that route. Any leads on a good used outboard would be greatly appreciated!!

Also, I'm intrigued by the newer four strokes. I may buy a new 4 stroke ob. Is there a best brand? Is there a brand or model to avoid? I'm going to stick with 9.9 HP so I can fish those lakes that restrict the hp. Any insight is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Gotta ask, how hard was the hit? Is your transom damaged? Need to think about that.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

yep take Vaseline with you. If it's anything like I went through when I got rear-ended and my outboard was hanging from the cables. The keel was sitting on top of the winch tower which was destroyed also. I got less than half of what It took to repair/replace everything and I had to do everything except put the new engine on. The kicker was trashed and they did want to hear it.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

The old johnson/evinrude 9.9s are pretty much bulletproof excepr for the late model 4 strokes. the newer motors are all nice, I think tohatsu and suzuki offer EFI even at 9.9 size. 4 stroke are very quiet. cant go wrong either way, plenty of old 9.9s johnnyrudes for sale, 7-1000 bucks.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

allwaysfishin has a 9.9 Honda for sale in OGF classifieds


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

baitguy said:


> allwaysfishin has a 9.9 Honda for sale in OGF classifieds


That's sold.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Suzuki gets my vote, and yes check your transom and bracing look at your corner caps and get someone else to look it over also they might see something else.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ApeShip said:


> Gotta ask, how hard was the hit? Is your transom damaged? Need to think about that.


That's a good point of concern. I have examined the transom thoroughly, and it seems okay. There are very scant indentations where the motor clamps on, but overall there are no signs of warping or anything like that. The bottom of the outboard collided with a lower arm of the trailer. The boat itself shows pretty much no damage. Trailer has minimal stuff, and I'll need to replace my ball hitch, but that's not very expensive.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Replace your hitch? Yeah that was a hit.

As stated above, you should really get a pro to look at that all the stuff will be covered by insurance. How’s your neck?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry to read this, can't go wrong with a Honda, I'm pleased with the 9.9 evinrude 
Any more with the phones and the way some drive, not surprised it doesn't happen more often


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a class II hitch. Probably helped prevent damage to boat or more damage to trailer than what there is. I'm fine! lol 

I finally found some online reviews of some of the newer 4 strokes. Seems kind of scary, but I guess most people don't do a review when everything is going great. lol


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a new 9.9 four stroke when they first appeared and absolutely hated that under powered SOB. Now, I have a friend that has one and if I ever buy another new motor, that’s what it will be. Quiet, runs flawlessly, and is not under powered.
Sorry about your accident.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Check your consoles too if you have them. Both of mine got knocked lose. The hull was almost 2 inches wider at the beam.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

check the frame on the tow vehicle.. Someone backended me years ago. Not very hard, but, when I went to get some work done on the vehicle sometime later the mechanic wanted to know what happened to that bent my frame.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

insist the insurer has the whole thing surveyed, I did ,they found the hitch twisted I,d have never seen . and the transom bow,ed.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a Johnson 9.9 2 stroke I am going to be selling, located in North Canton, PM if your interested.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Suzuki Outboards are great motors. I had one but couldn't fined a dealer to work on them. Hubbert's is only one around, if you live on far eastside of Cleveland your out of luck. I went with a Honda and you can't beat it. Yamaha would be my next choice, could be a waiting for a awhile on the list.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been reviewing a lot of information online. If I go the new route those Suzuki 4 strokes look amazing! I'll send you a PM Fireline. Thanks!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Semper Fi - If I remember right, Dowd Automotive in Maple Hts., works on Suziki's.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Semper Fi - If I remember right, Dowd Automotive in Maple Hts., works on Suziki's.


I sold my Suzuki DT225. When I was in Clearwater, Flordia talked to a mechanic and he said, suzuki is the best motor out there. I told him that I was from Cleveland area and there where no close suzuki dealers to service them. Dealer brought the computer up to see if there was dealers in the area the Buffalo was closes one, I was right. Hubbert's became suzuki dealer years later. I purchase all my parts from him and explained how to service it. Purchase a BF225 honda great motor.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Man! I have sore neck ,back, and I can't see straight !! Tim Mizny .He'll make them pay! There is always more damage that will rear it's ugly head long after the limitations run out.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

There is a Tahatsu that is a 9.9 but has the same exact engine as the twenty horse only difference is the computer chip. For 800 you can buy the twenty horse chip and run your 9.9 like a race horse where ever you wish no way to tell the difference.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That sounds like good deal. It could get you off the lake when bad weather comes in.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

mercury just came out with a 9,9 efi cabellas tolt me it was $2400 manual start tiller but they had a carberated one there for $2100 that was at avon 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Tohatsu all the way had a 70hp and a 9.8hp never ever had any trouble. Had a Yamaha 9.9hp and a 15hp both shook an ran like **** at trolling speed. I now troll on my 300hp G2s with no problem at all smooth and quite.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

crittergitter said:


> That's a good point of concern. I have examined the transom thoroughly, and it seems okay. There are very scant indentations where the motor clamps on, but overall there are no signs of warping or anything like that. The bottom of the outboard collided with a lower arm of the trailer. The boat itself shows pretty much no damage. Trailer has minimal stuff, and I'll need to replace my ball hitch, but that's not very expensive.


I would have someone look at the transom and send the bill to the insurance company. Your boat and trailer were just fine until their client hit you. Don’t let the insurance company take advantage of you, you run the show. Get your insurance company involved if you haven’t already. 
I had an accident that destroyed my boat, not my fault, and the other insurance company totally sucked. I called the Ohio Department of Insurance on them. I didn’t give them the name but they were interested in the case so I told that to the other insurance company and my claim was handled by the next Monday. 
My insurance company was awesome too, after getting the runaround for 4 weeks from the other company, I asked them to pay for my boat, they brought me a check in two days. Here’s a shout out to Progressive insurance!


----------

